
7 reasons you need to stop making whitepapers - vladimirpolo
https://medium.com/@VladimirPolo/7-reasons-you-need-to-stop-making-whitepapers-d0e64b6d943
======
di_ry
one reason is enough for me. they are boring and it seems like the only reason
people make those is to get more emails for their database.

~~~
vladimirpolo
I totally agree with you. That's the reason we started to look for another way
to deliver interesting and engaging content. And found academies.

